# "MOON O'ER EIREANN" - Finished



## Irishwhistler (Mar 12, 2017)

Aye Mates, 
Here's a look at me painting "MOON O'ER EIREANN", just back from me framer today.

Cheers,
Irishwhistler


"MOON O'ER EIREANN"


----------

